# Pensacola Beach Pier 6/11



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Went out for a few hours this evening. Pretty good wind out of the west southwest, and the water wasn't too dirty out on the end. Caught 1 bonito and a hardtail. There were a couple Spanish and ladyfish caught, flipper was around, and a few sharks showed up. Weather was pleasant even though the fishing was slow.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

glad to see a bobo was caught. thanks for the report


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

there were king caught my buddy caught two and a few more were caught


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the report tarpon Dan.. Hope everything is well your way


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

countryfishingboy said:


> there were king caught my buddy caught two and a few more were caught


 I was fishing all day and didn't see any kings killed just a bunch of bobos and ladyfish


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

So bobos have been coming in pretty good?


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Bobos were around Tuesday evening, but caught only 1. Did not see any Thursday or Friday evening. Not sure about the rest of the day. Hardtails and ladyfish Friday evening with a west wind.


----------

